
Can you be a Muslim if you're an atheist? - SenHeng
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/may/04/can-you-be-a-muslim-if-youre-an-atheist?CMP=Share_iOSApp_Other
======
legostormtroopr
No.

Can you be a Christian if you’re an atheist? No.

“Muslim” is strictly related to adherence to the Islamic faith. If you don’t
believe in Allah and follow the Koran, then you aren’t a Muslim.

